# ICD10 for TBI unspecified



## Arubaismyhappyplace (Jul 15, 2015)

If anyone could help shed some light on this it would greatly be appreciated.  We have an existing patient who has a pre-existing and we have no details (happened 20 years ago!).  Would it be appropriate to use S06.890A, other specified intracranial injury?


----------



## pamtienter (Jul 21, 2015)

*ICD-10-CM for TBI Unspecified*

Maybe consider "Personal history of traumatic brain injury" code Z87.820?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 21, 2015)

It would help to know what the condition is that is a result of the TBI.  If the provider documents the current condition as being the result of the TBI even though years ago, then it would be appropriate to use S06.890S for sequela. Not initial.


----------

